# Went to see Gaia...



## MontyVeda (12 Jul 2022)

Like the Moon a few years back, there's a big balloon sculpture thing called Gaia doing the rounds...







...which is currently in Lancaster's Priory.

It's worth seeing if it comes nearby but it's not a patch on the Moon for one reason... too many clouds!

One does appreciate just how massive Africa really is, and how insignificant Europe is, geographically speaking. Antarctica is also very bloody huge... I've never really had a proper sense of scale with a hand held globe so this massive thing really does put things into perspective... but there's still too many clouds.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Jul 2022)

Saw this which gives an idea of the size of Africa.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2022)

Tour dates this year. We saw the moon in Liverpool Anglican Cathedral and it was absolutely stunning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

It's very impressive, & was in Wakefield Cathedral in August 2021


It's a decent size (7 metre diametres), oddly, no cities could be seen
In a way, it would have been more interesting inverted, so we could see the northern hemisphere

Apparantly, 1sq cm of this, equates to 18sqkm of the Earth
Plus, if it was viable, standing 211m away from the artwork, you would see the Earth as it appears from the moon


----------

